# awstats and disk space

## audiodef

How does awstats eat up disk space? I ran it for a while but noticed that df went from 22% to 30% within a couple of weeks, with no other changes to my server. It had been at 22% for a long time before I installed awstats. I could not find any files other than the awstats text data and config files. But clearly, awstats did something to eat up disk space. 

Can awstats interfere with logrotate? After installing awstats, I cleared out some log files and restarted syslog-ng, and no further log archives were created. After uninstalling awstats and clearing out the cruft, df went back down to 23% and logrotate had produced some log archives as expected. Maybe something to do with running awstats in cron.hourly?

----------

